# Full suspension suggestions?



## Gregcycle (24 Dec 2013)

Hi all,

Firstly merry Christmas! Hope everyone is well and enjoying the festive spirit! 

Now to the post, I am on the market for a full sus trail bike with a budget of roughly 1100 ish, I've had a look around especially at the giant trances, canyons and specialized options but am at a bit off a loss with how these compare. Anything I should be aware of? Features that I would likely need? I ride mostly on road but have been visiting bracknell's Swinley forest Farley regularly on my avalanche hard tail. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cubist (24 Dec 2013)

It all.depends on how adventurous you want to be. Giant trance have been previously cited as the best bang for buck trail/xc bikes st that pricepoint, but have been made into 29ers with a different geometry. If it was me I'd be looking at used bikes, as there is far more choice and better spec bikes for the money.

That said, the Canyon Nerve AL 6.0 is an incredible bargain with a brilliant fork and rear shock, shimano brakes and 650b wheelset. I doubt you'll find better for the budget.
Do yourself a favour though. If you get a decent full.suss, go and thrash proper stuff, dont just use it for forest paths and commuting. You'd be better on a quality hardtail.....

@User helpful sentiment! Did Santa bypass your house?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (24 Dec 2013)

I ride swinley with a couple of guys at work who have just got spesh cambers which go really well


----------



## I like Skol (25 Dec 2013)

Gregcycle said:


> Full suspension suggestions?



Don't do it! Seriously, at that price point and trail level you will get a kick-ass hardtail...........


----------



## Dusty Bin (25 Dec 2013)

Gregcycle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Firstly merry Christmas! Hope everyone is well and enjoying the festive spirit!
> 
> ...





I like Skol said:


> Don't do it! Seriously, at that price point and trail level you will get a kick-ass hardtail...........



As above - you don't need FS at Swinley, and you definitely don't need one on the road.


----------



## Gregcycle (27 Dec 2013)

I went for a boardman team fs full suspension as I got one of the 2014's for only 750 brand new, and I already have a hard tail and road bike so won't be using it for road, nor will I be commuting and there's no mid-life crisis here I'm just 18 with a skill at spending money .


----------



## Gregcycle (27 Dec 2013)

Took a look online also before purchasing as someone said a lot more bang for buck however I fell in love with the team fs after a 20 min test run


----------



## Cubist (27 Dec 2013)

Excellent choice.


----------



## Gregcycle (28 Dec 2013)

Thank you, I hope so too! Only trouble is I may have to wait a week or so rather than a day as halfords head office is experiencing some 'flooding difficulties!'


----------



## Summerking (29 Dec 2013)

I'd love to get a Kona Hei Hei http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...on+Bike+2012&gclid=CLmc1u-V1bsCFbGWtAodpBoA1Q


----------



## Gregcycle (30 Dec 2013)




----------



## Gregcycle (30 Dec 2013)

My new baby!  now just to name her and get to Swinley tomorrow!


----------



## Veganpower (31 Dec 2013)

Hi Greg, Am I right in saying you work for Halfords? Can I ask about the bike fit service, is it any good? Thanks Sorry to spam your thread, I couldn't work out how to send a pm.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (31 Dec 2013)

@Cubist what's your thoughts on the 27.5(650b) vs 29 debate, which appeals to you and why?


----------



## Cubist (31 Dec 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> @Cubist what's your thoughts on the 27.5(650b) vs 29 debate, which appeals to you and why?


Ah, interesting question. 

I've ridden a 29. It was OK. But I only rode it on a rough bridleway, where it did what they hype is all about- rolled over obstacles with poise. It got up t o speed but didn't feel as "snappy" as my 26. I didn't ride it over anything particularly technical. 

However. I like riding technical stuff. I love the slack head angles of my bikes on rough rocky trails every bit as much as I love the feel of a smooth swoopy/flowy singletrack blast. My 26 inch hardtail doesn't feel limited on the stuff I ride. My skill and fitness are well short of the bike's ability, so for the time being I don't feel the need to move onto a 29. For XC and speed demons on yer average trail they seem to make sense, and are very popular,but not for me right now. When my 26" stops working I may look at the question again, but I'm not convinced that the current geometry of 29er XC bikes suits my riding ability or preferences. I'm after fun, not necessarily speed. 

However. That's the Hardtail on XC stuff, with a bit of rocky droppy nonsense thrown in, perfect Soul territory. My latest progression is more technical, droppy, jumpy stuff, hence why I built the Mojo. The trendy term is Enduro, but I like to think of it as trail oriented stuff. And here's where it gets complicated in terms of choice. I wanted a lightish, solid bike, so a Mojo 140 rear with a longer travel fork was a personal decision based on an experimental streak. So far so good. I wanted a bike that would take me over black runs with ease, but light enough to ride uphill as well. It used to be called All Mountain. 

The current market in Enduro stuff does not show much by way of 29ers. The marketeers have done their homework and laid the foundations to move folk away from 26", and here is where 27.5 (650b) is establishing a foothold. The majority of Trail/AM/Enduro bikes are now selling in 650b. My IBIS frame will take a 650b, and I was on the point of buying a 650b fork, but I would have had to shell out £300 plus on new wheels. 

I get 650b. I get 29. I actually get 29er more than 650b, because if you're looking for a wagon wheel effect with a bigger contact patch, the gains at 650b are minimal compared with a 29er. So why spend the extra for the new bike? 

My final thoughts? I have spent time and money making my front end stiffer on the Soul, adding a tapered fork with 20mm maxle. The Hope Arch-EX wheelset compliments that to give a stiff ride at the front, with all the flex I need from the frame and tyres, not the wheels and fork. . 29er wheels themselves must flex more and have more tyre squirm for a given rim-width, so I'd be undoing all of that. At the same time the Ibis is absolutely solid, with n frame flex whatsoever. It climbing is limited only by my fitness, and I've yet to find fault with the way it descends. It even does XC well despite the extra heft!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (31 Dec 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to write that @Cubist really interesting read and I bow down to your knowledge.
The MTB lark is a bit different to road bikes, so I'm still trying to build my knowledge and experience so appreciate you sharing yours.

My knowledge at the moment extends to... when you think you have got major height on a jump, typically you have not and avoid tree's as they hurt  but I will keep learning


----------



## Gregcycle (31 Dec 2013)

Veganpower said:


> Hi Greg, Am I right in saying you work for Halfords? Can I ask about the bike fit service, is it any good? Thanks Sorry to spam your thread, I couldn't work out how to send a pm.



Hello, you are correct! I do In fact work in the maidenhead branch. In terms of the fitting service i think it's up to the standards of any other. In maidenhead unlike some branches your welcome to take small test rides to get a better feel for the bike in flow, subject to circumstances such as weather etc. The only thing I would be aware of is that I personally think we are under-staffed sometimes, meaning there will be lots of jobs needing completion for deadlines and promos, making it difficult to always spend the desired time with customers, believe me it's frustrating!


----------



## DaveyB1981 (31 Aug 2014)

Wow it's a while since I posted on here!

Stumbled across this post and thought I'd revive it for a couple of reasons.

First, I'm in going to do the c2w scheme this time and fancy replacing my 2005 FSR XC. The Boardman looks a great option - how are you finding it?

Second, great to see a Halfords staff member as part of our community here. Although like any chain, there are good and less good, my experience of halfords for bikes has been good. Many stores seem to operate as proper bike shops, knowledgeable and helpful, I'm more than happy to shop there these days.

Dave.


----------



## smokeysmoo (31 Aug 2014)

DaveyB1981 said:


> Wow it's a while since I posted on here!


According to his profile page HERE @Gregcycle has no recent activity and hasn't posted on CC since 7th January 2014, so I wouldn't hold your breath for a response 

Probably better off starting a new thread in the relevant section asking for views and opinions on that particular bike TBH


----------



## DaveyB1981 (31 Aug 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> According to his profile page HERE @Gregcycle has no recent activity and hasn't posted on CC since 7th January 2014, so I wouldn't hold your breath for a response
> 
> Probably better off starting a new thread in the relevant section asking for views and opinions on that particular bike TBH



Lol fair enough :-) although you saw it, so others might too.

In truth, I'm not yet in a position to look "in anger", but just wanted to reply to that post.

So...how's things here?


----------

